# Pakistan - All Applicants



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Guys , I'm making a new thread to track issues for PK candidates since there is a hell lot of delay in all cases. Please post your updates/questions and time lines here.


----------



## brill (Jun 30, 2010)

binary-zero said:


> Guys , I'm making a new thread to track issues for PK candidates since there is a hell lot of delay in all cases. Please post your updates/questions and time lines here.


Can anyone tell me the process for visa 457and time processing?
Guide me all steps.
Thanx.................


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> Guys , I'm making a new thread to track issues for PK candidates since there is a hell lot of delay in all cases. Please post your updates/questions and time lines here.


Did you upload medical on CO request or it was your own decision?


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> Did you upload medical on CO request or it was your own decision?


Shafqat, It was requested by the CO.. .I was going through timelines and i don't see a single case approve from PK as far as i can see till early 2009.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Hey Guys


thats not right there are many pakistanis who have got visa grants. pls check.

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications

Thanks.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> 
> thats not right there are many pakistanis who have got visa grants. pls check.
> ...


Thanks, just saw that. But honestly from Mid 09 onwards its like a turtle walk.


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> Guys , I'm making a new thread to track issues for PK candidates since there is a hell lot of delay in all cases. Please post your updates/questions and time lines here.


Hey binary-zero... 

how did you manage to send your medical certificate just in 3 days ???...


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Hey binary-zero...
> 
> how did you manage to send your medical certificate just in 3 days ???...


lol, I don't know really , I got the appointment same day when I got email from CO ... they gave me 9th and after the medical .. I uploaded my receipt to the portal.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Yes i am in touch with many of my friends who are at hold from almost a year or more, as compare to other our cases seems to be Crawling. 

Actually we are paying the price of war on Terror (being front line state) in this form as every Pakistani paying in one way or the other


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Yes i am in touch with many of my friends who are at hold from almost a year or more, as compare to other our cases seems to be Crawling.
> 
> Actually we are paying the price of war on Terror (being front line state) in this form as every Pakistani paying in one way or the other


Yep ... I read in another post that one of your friend got the GSM 175 approval recently .. is her from PK ? If so please share the time lines.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> Yep ... I read in another post that one of your friend got the GSM 175 approval recently .. is her from PK ? If so please share the time lines.



He applied in May,09 & medical done around oct and now he got visa grant. Its a long wait for him by the way.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> He applied in May,09 & medical done around oct and now he got visa grant. Its a long wait for him by the way.


very nice for him ... at-least its started moving


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Guys .. any update on any one's case ? I guess the new processing guidelines are making it more tough aren't they ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> Guys .. any update on any one's case ? I guess the new processing guidelines are making it more tough aren't they ?


wat is the status of your application?


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Folks, any update ... I heard reports that couple of people in PK have lately got the GSM 175 visa. The last one i heard is who applied on 26th Sep 2009 and he got the visa about 10 days ago.

Have anyone heard any progress ?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> Folks, any update ... I heard reports that couple of people in PK have lately got the GSM 175 visa. The last one i heard is who applied on 26th Sep 2009 and he got the visa about 10 days ago.
> 
> Have anyone heard any progress ?


1 applicant applied in December 09 got visa 1 month back.
my friend who applied in January 10 has PCC and Medical call before EID, so things are moving.


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

I don't know their selection process ... my meds are going to expire in Feb but no clue , no job check or call . I called my CO, she said she sent a follow up request on my security Clearance on 26th September and will process as soon as she hear back.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

binary-zero said:


> I don't know their selection process ... my meds are going to expire in Feb but no clue , no job check or call . I called my CO, she said she sent a follow up request on my security Clearance on 26th September and will process as soon as she hear back.


No need to worry, so many applicants are in queue and their medical has been expired, you will get some extra time from your case officer to validate ur visa.

my friend who applied in January 10, just sent an email withe screen shot of his online status page, he has grant today, i am trying to contact him but he is not attending phone and i am sure he is first Pakistani applied in 2010 and got the grant.


----------



## Roofi (Jan 16, 2010)

My Meds are also expired but no clue so far.
R


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ASalaam and Hello! For the first time I am texting here something, but I give it a thought I may be the oldest lined-up applicant as far as aussie immi is concerned.

I have lodged my application as 176 MODL Online in April 09 and allocated case officer on Sept 09. Everything did pace swiftly but its here now I am still stuck in waiting list.

Hoping and praying to Allah Almighty, Do whatever & whenever is Best for me!

PS	Do not devastate seeing my timeline, other pakis are getting sooner too.

Best of Luck!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> ASalaam and Hello! For the first time I am texting here something, but I give it a thought I may be the oldest lined-up applicant as far as aussie immi is concerned.
> 
> I have lodged my application as 176 MODL Online in April 09 and allocated case officer on Sept 09. Everything did pace swiftly but its here now I am still stuck in waiting list.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum

for you only, you are not the oldest, there are some other fellows have the same time line.

Good Luck


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

aqswdefr said:


> ASalaam and Hello! For the first time I am texting here something, but I give it a thought I may be the oldest lined-up applicant as far as aussie immi is concerned.
> 
> I have lodged my application as 176 MODL Online in April 09 and allocated case officer on Sept 09. Everything did pace swiftly but its here now I am still stuck in waiting list.
> 
> ...


Two of my friends also applied in June July 2009 for DIAC 175 but still they are in waiting list. One of my known person applied in DIAC 176 on 1st June and got visa on 28th July and now he is in Aus.
Don't know how they process, but as per their site 176 has higher priority than 175. Most of 175 ppl applied in 2009 are in waiting state.

BR,
Tauqir


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tauqir said:


> Two of my friends also applied in June July 2009 for DIAC 175 but still they are in waiting list. One of my known person applied in DIAC 176 on 1st June and got visa on 28th July and now he is in Aus.
> Don't know how they process, but as per their site 176 has higher priority than 175. Most of 175 ppl applied in 2009 are in waiting state.
> 
> BR,
> Tauqir


the difference between 175 and 176 in term of processing is mainly case officer allocation and after that both type of visas have same time frame for security clearance etc.


----------



## Tauqir (Nov 24, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> the difference between 175 and 176 in term of processing is mainly case officer allocation and after that both type of visas have same time frame for security clearance etc.


Then I can't understand why 176 ppl getting visas so early (within few months) and 175 are waiting for more than year.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Tauqir said:


> Then I can't understand why 176 ppl getting visas so early (within few months) and 175 are waiting for more than year.


There is no one.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

ASalaam!

I had been literally muddleheaded for almost last 2 years anxiously seeking justifications for prolonged delays of Pakistan cases in particular. So my experience (includes many diverse researches) concludes, there is single consideration that blameworthy is National Security Check.

For that matter, Aussie are precarious as far as Pakistanis in specific (or any High Risk Country Cases) are concerned. For Security Check, immi dept send the document i.e. Security Referral Application Form, SRAP to the external agency. External agency according to different guesstimates or hunches, is any US firm.

However, Immi department has no control over that authority and "in definite" no clue about the timeframe of their processing of each case. Therefore, whenever any applicant whose case is stuck in external agency enquires, case officer has generally no idea about the estimated time. (S)He just say "your outstanding security check is still pending, as soon as your outcome is received we will inform you". 

As many others, after allocation of case office & all conditions are met, for the past 15 months, "every single morning" I have been checking my inbox hoping an email would be there with captioned subject Grant Letter. But fortunately or unfortunately (Allah knows better) not yet received.

I would say Pakistanis, be patient, certainly do not frazzle for what I had been for last several months, because nothing in your hands now when you have submitted your application. It will be done according to its own pace or Allah's Will. Enjoy your time being in Pakistan, because ultimately almost every applicant would be an Aus Resident in a year or two.

Best of Luck!


Note:
Any above stated information is through my own state of mind, experiences or external sources. May be right or wrong to an extent. But, Advice is certainly for good intentions.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> ASalaam!
> 
> I had been literally muddleheaded for almost last 2 years anxiously seeking justifications for prolonged delays of Pakistan cases in particular. So my experience (includes many diverse researches) concludes, there is single consideration that blameworthy is National Security Check.
> 
> ...


may i know your time line, when did u apply and occupation, priority etc


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> may i know your time line, when did u apply and occupation, priority etc


Albeit I have already mentioned yesterday. For you, 176 SS MODL Online as Accountant in Apr 09, CO @ Sept 09.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> Albeit I have already mentioned yesterday. For you, 176 SS MODL Online as Accountant in Apr 09, CO @ Sept 09.


have a look here and add your detail, you will see so many others are also in queue.

So u were MODL, were u on CSL?


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

I have applied my PR 175 on 27th Jan 2010..... paper base and still waiting for any update..... all i have with me is just ack # and case #..... do any one have any idea whats going on with paki... applicants is there are possibility to get details of my application paper base?


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

TOPGUN said:


> I have applied my PR 175 on 27th Jan 2010..... paper base and still waiting for any update..... all i have with me is just ack # and case #..... do any one have any idea whats going on with paki... applicants is there are possibility to get details of my application paper base?


Dear, 175 applicants are either in category-3 or in category-4 according to DIAC new rules. 1st check, u are in which category. 

DIAC is currently processing applicants of 2009 who are in category-3. So, rather than getting frustrated, wait for ur turn. 

Also, I dnt think there is any issue with Pakistani applicants. Security checks are according to normal routine. Exceptional cases are always there. As commented by Tauqir above, one of his known person got Visa in just 2 months time. So no need to get panic.


----------



## TOPGUN (Jul 8, 2009)

IS there any Update with respect to Pakistani's with there cases in wait. Did any buddy got this VISA or CO granted recently.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

A.R and tatoo got their visas recently.


----------



## admalik (May 18, 2010)

AoA All,

Finally I was able to lodge PR 176 (Relative Sponsor) on 29 June 2011. Has any body else applied for the same category from Pakistan?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

admalik said:


> AoA All,
> 
> Finally I was able to lodge PR 176 (Relative Sponsor) on 29 June 2011. Has any body else applied for the same category from Pakistan?


update your detail on beupdate.co.uk, you will see many applicants there.


----------



## bari (Sep 8, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> update your detail on beupdate.co.uk, you will see many applicants there.


Dear Shafqat

Congratulations, I noticed you have submitted PCC / Medicals on 30th June 2011 after long wait. May you reach Australia as soon as possible.:clap2:


----------



## mshahzad (Jul 27, 2009)

Many Congrats to Shafqat, hopefully very soon you will be updating "Visa Granted" 

My Today's update is :: received mail from CO asking for my current office address and my higher management contact details including designation , email address and Phone Numbers. What does it means ? Am I on Job verification stage ? Is it after the security clearance or before that ? My application was Submitted in Nov 2010 (VE 176 Paper Based). Comment Please . . . .

IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

mshahzad said:


> Many Congrats to Shafqat, hopefully very soon you will be updating "Visa Granted"
> 
> My Today's update is :: received mail from CO asking for my current office address and my higher management contact details including designation , email address and Phone Numbers. What does it means ? Am I on Job verification stage ? Is it after the security clearance or before that ? My application was Submitted in Nov 2010 (VE 176 Paper Based). Comment Please . . . .
> 
> IELTS: 6.5 each - 26-07-2009|EA Applied: 04-02-2010|Positive Assessment received: 01-06-2010|SS Applied (SA): 12-10-2010|SS Approved (SA): 02-11-2010|176 visa Application Submitted :29-11-2010|CO Assigned : March 2011|Medical PCC Received : xxxxx|Visa Granted: xxxxxxx|Entry to Australia: xx-xx-2011


It is part of security processing, they may or may not contact your employer.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Agent is asking me to provide what was type of business of the employers (companies) I have worked for in the past? This is for DIAC.

I am not sure what he means by type of business. 

Any one has any clue?


----------



## Kangroo (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello All,

I applied for 176 state sponsored visa on June 19, 2011 and got CO yesterday. 

I was born in Pakistan but currently a citizen of UK, living here since last 8 years.

can someone from Pakistan share with me which team their CO is from? I have team 7. Just wanna get an idea how do they allocate CO and whether my LR citizenship will save me some time from long security checks.

Cheers


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello

After searching, got this thread. Probably all who were on discussion in this thread have their VISA grant letter now. So based on your experiences , how much average time you see for Pakistanis for 176 NSW SS application


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

Not sure about 176 but I'm here in Victoria from October last year and found it good.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello binary-zero

Your timelines are impressive. You got PCC and Med request immediately after CO allocation. Did you also faced long security checks


----------



## binary-zero (Sep 24, 2009)

mimran said:


> Hello binary-zero
> 
> Your timelines are impressive. You got PCC and Med request immediately after CO allocation. Did you also faced long security checks


Yep. Got stuck for 8/9 months in security check. Had to do medical and PCC again but grant was issued in March 2011.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Ok, so security check starts after we submit Medical / PCC or once the security checks are completed then they ask Medical / PCC. 

I have applied for NSW 176 SS on mid apr 2012. What do you suggest, when should I start my Medical / PCC or should I wait for CO to ask for it ?


----------

